# Walks away at site of leash?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Whenever I bring the leash and harness out to take Ruby for a walk she gets really submissive, which I don't mind, but once in a while she will actually start walking away from the leash and I have to follow her to put it on. As soon as the harness is on she is fine, but before it's on it's as if she really doesn't want it. She loves walks, so I don't get why she walks away from the site of the harness. I've tried making it a pleasant experience like put a treat through the neck so she puts her head through and gets a treat, but still no success. Any advice?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Brody is the same way, always has been.
When he sees his harness and/or leash he will walk away, run away or dart around under the Collies to get away from who ever has it. It gets annoying, especially since you KNOW he 1. WANTS to go on his walk and 2. WANTS the treat being offered. I just chock it up to him being a weirdo!LOL


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol maybe it's a pug thing! It's annoying especially if I am in a rush leaving the house like if I'm getting a drive to the dog park with my mom trying to rush me lol. Silly pugs


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

One of my girls is like that. She loves walks, the lake and being with us but getting her leash on I guess makes it all real. She is a homebody and would rather have playmates come to her. I just buckle her up and go, I don't worry about it as she enjoys her times out.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

bubba sees the harness and he runs and hides. 

and this is the dog who get so excited to go on a walk. not as if this harness, the puppia is painful to put on....


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> One of my girls is like that. She loves walks, the lake and being with us but getting her leash on I guess makes it all real. She is a homebody and would rather have playmates come to her. I just buckle her up and go, I don't worry about it as she enjoys her times out.


Thats what we do with Brody....and we make sure he is last get ready, cause other wise itll take for EVER!LOL


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Kai is like that with her harness too. Never had a bad experience. she even walks weird for a few seconds once it's on, then she's fine....weirdo


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Kai is like that with her harness too. Never had a bad experience. *she even walks weird for a few seconds once it's on, then she's fine....weirdo*


Ruby does that too lol


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Really? My dogs go insane at the sight of a leash! 

Sprocket does run from his collar though. He rarely wears it at home so when I grab it to put it on he will stay away from me. 

We had a dog at work who would run from any other leash except HER retractable and harness. I hate retractables.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky is the exact same way! Sometimes I have to corner him to get his collar or his harness on. We've even tried a variety of different ones and it doesn't matter. Once it's on, then he's thrilled to go on the walk. I think he just absolutely hates anything being put over his head or restraining him. We tried the step in harness but that didn't work either. He preference would be to just run free and we should follow along behind him like good people!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

And, Mol is the same. She won't come to me when I've got her leash (unless we are going out in the car), and when I go to her she'll lie on her back when I clip it on. She's done that ever since she was a wee one. I've often tried to analyse it but couldn't come up with anything. She enjoys her walks/runs too. So, basically, so I don't have anything concrete to offer you. It's just the way it is, for some reason unknown to mankind.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Tuck is the same.... I pull out his collar and he gets excited, but then darts to get away from his collar... and sometimes he'll just do circle around me. 
I guess he hopes ill get dizzy and not want to walk.

But once outside hes all gung ho. 

Duke... he barks and barks and barks... and so wiggly that its hard to put on his collar lol!


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Betsy will run off when I get the leash out so I sit back on the couch and as she can't resist sitting with me I con her ,once sitting with me I slip the leash on and off we go,I think she would go her whole life without a walk if she had her way,karen


----------

